# quacking noise?!



## LoveMochi (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi my 8 week old rabbit sometimes make a quack noise like a duck. Any meaning? I researched and it says they're having hiccups. I'm not sure. It's been going on for a day now. The bunny is ok, eats, poop.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 24, 2012)

How far apart are the noises? Does he or she change expression right when the noise happens?


----------



## JBun (Dec 24, 2012)

Croaking, grunting, and honking type noises are a normal thinig with some rabbits. So if it kind of sounds like one of these then it's normal. If it's somthing that happens when it's breathing and is constant, then could be a breathing problem that you would want a vet to check out.


----------



## LoveMochi (Dec 25, 2012)

It happens randomly. I tried to get it on video but it doesn't happen.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 26, 2012)

often 'quacking' is a sound rabbits with chronic lower respiratory tract disease make. However, these rabbits are often stable and their disease is quiet, and I have little success treating these bunnies... and most probably don't need much treatment. They do seem more prone to get into trouble when exercising heavily or overheated. Still, not much I know that can be done about it. Many will have changes visible on radiographs, but that still doesn't help me treat them any better.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2012)

Has she been given a Vet check?


----------

